# Shootin' steel with the HK USP



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

A short vid of some fun in the sun with the HK 45 USP. It's got a stinky video of my wifes XD 9mm on it too as I don't have edit capabilities at the moment.

Once you get in the groove with a USP, it's like whack a mole, just look for the target and WHAM!
Enjoy.



Zhur


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice lil vid there


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, I'm really surprised that more people don't post a little "fun in the sun" type videos. Although I feel like it may be a detriment to newer shooters. Please don't go out and try this type of faster shooting without practicing the fundamentals until you got 'em down pat!

Zhur

PS. I've got a few more fun video's if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think your HK is bigger than my car.


----------

